# Travel Talk > Find a Travelmate >  la ruta moskitia 8 day overland tour

## TravelMate

Hi everyone i posted this in the forums section and it got deleted however i posted it there again not knowing why but after a bit more looking around in here i found this Travel forum and now i understand why the other was deleted.  OOPS sorry for that.  

We are two males in our late 40's and we are planning a trip to Honduras for 3 weeks.  We will be flying in and out of SPS.  First we want to head up to Tela and relax a bit on the beach and do some kayaking and National parks exploration.  We then would like to head over to the La Moskitia coast and pick up a tour with La Ruta Moskitia tours.  The only thing is is that its cheaper if there are groups of 4 or more.  Since we are only 2 and the price for 2 is 745 US each but if there are 4 or more its 475 US each.  

La Ruta Moskitia land-based packages include all lodging, food, boat transportation, tours and Spanish-speaking guides from the moment you arrive to La Moskitia (Raista/Belen) to the moment you leave. The packages do not include the overland travel costs to/from La Moskitia. Currently, the combined cost of bus/boat connections from Trujillo to La Moskitia is approximately $25 per person each way. Land-based itineraries include all the travel information necessary to make this exciting overland daytrip to begin your La Ruta Moskitia itinerary.


If anyone is intrested in jog our group for this exciting adventure  we will be able to start the tour anytime from the 15 of Feb 2011 with the last day to start being the 22 of Feb.   Please feel free to contact me .   Thank you   Alex from montreal canada.

----------


## xy34704

德國必邦 
日本藤素 
水果味威而鋼 
樂威壯口溶錠 
美國黑金 
美國maxman 
必利勁 
 雙效必利吉 
 綠騎士持久液 
希愛力5mg

----------

